# Self-Religious



## Sighcological (Oct 2, 2006)

No, im not calling myself god.. I just think people should have their own religions. Like, if taking advice from a 'god' whos never been seen or heard seems absurd. If following others into a stereotype seems like a dead-end for your spirituality.. Why not create your own religion? Whos stopping you?
In my religion, Gleichgewicht(german for equilibrium), I am a souldat. which is a made up word with soul + soldat (german for soldier). Its like soldier of the soul, so its cool 
Selbst?berwindung - meaning self-conquest - is the aim of my religion...i duno how to pronounce it, but its like the enlightenment equivalent.
Anyway, by making my own religion, I can incorporate my own views of life into a generalised way of thinking without the stereotyping, fantasy, or falsehood of 1000year old writings.
To call a set of morals, goals and views a religion is a fair bit fanatic, but it beats trying to understand most other religions.
Basically, calling it a religion adds hope, importance and spirituality to the Selbst?berwindung.
I dunno really..just voicing my opinions in hopes of recognition.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

well, i'll answer with something :wink:

i think your statements are interesting, and i think it is good that you are cultivating some sort of spirituality.

on the other hand, i find it odd to 1,000s of years of collective wisdom in various religions and try and find all of the answers in yourself. as i've said elsewhere on this forum, i do believe that the answers do lie within because we all contain the spark of the divine. but i also believe that we need guidance figuring out what is authentically of that spark and what is not. as st. isaac the syrian puts it, i have a wagon-load of monkeys jumping around in my head, and i, for one, need the wisdom of others who have travelled these paths to help guide me on my way...


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

A lot of Chaos Magicians form their own paradigms, sometimes based on totally random stuff. They're a strange bunch though.


----------



## Sighcological (Oct 2, 2006)

Chaos Magicians? paradigms? Sounds like Harry Potter...lol 
Anyway, its not that 1000s of years of wisdom arent wise-enough for me, its just those 1000s of years of wisdom are spiritual revelations translated onto paper...a lot of meaning is lost when a feeling is translated into words....Just a thought.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah a lot gets lost when you translate something into words, because that something can't actually be defined. Still, its currently our only method of communication 

But yeah, go for it, design your own spirituality and let us know how it goes


----------

